
Legacy Applications with Rails - zazvick
http://blog.magmalabs.io/2020/04/24/approaching-rails-legacy-systems-chapter-1-project-anatomy.html
======
joelbluminator
Very nice, thanks! I recommend posting this in the Rails/Ruby reddits to get
some more traction

